# Building my shed Part 1



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Part 2*

So today I'm going to run all the joists and sheath the deck

When I'm working alone and need to set the joists, I clamp a cleat on the other end to hold the joist temporarily in place.










I decided to run my framing at 19.314579 " on center










All the joists in and secured










Ran the 3/4" T&G sheathing...and screwed her down










It went good and we now have a platform to work from










So while I was uncovering scraps from under the tarps, I decided to make me some steps










That's enough for today


----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

great illustrations. So, you are allowed to just sit the concrete piers on dirt like that? I was under the impression they had to sit on a more solid surface, like sonotube filled with concrete and rock.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

He's got a 'thing' going with the inspector.:laughing:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking good! Looks like ma nature is tolerant of you waiting until this late in the year, and is giving you some great late-season weather to work in!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

SeeDBee said:


> great illustrations. So, you are allowed to just sit the concrete piers on dirt like that? I was under the impression they had to sit on a more solid surface, like sonotube filled with concrete and rock.


Undisturbed soil is your friend........


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> He's got a 'thing' going with the inspector.:laughing:


What??...I pay my fees.....:thumbup:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Questions:

No joist hangers? Floor joists nailed to the rims?

Rims nailed to posts? No additional support.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

So with the platform built, it's time to frame some walls.
I'll use 2x4x8' with shoe and double top plate to give 100-1/2" ceiling height.
....plus I don't have to cut any of them:no:

So it's off to the lumber yard



















I built my walls on the deck and raised them in manageable sections (8')..
and braced them plumb and square with clamps and a GRK screw.



















Things went really fast at this point and before I knew it, I had all the walls up but no progress pics.










So I braced everything off so I could start my sheathing


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sheathing*

So off to the lumber yard to get some boards. 










Boards???? no plywood??...osb??? ...waferboard???...particle board??????
Nope......Boards...... good old fashioned 1x12 D3S...7/8" x 12" nominal.
A new business came to town and was offering 1x12 at 30¢/lf !!!!









...and I got a new hat!!!!!

So I started out by running a 3" horizontal strip to set the diagonal sheathing on top of.
This gave me a straight and level course to work off and protected the end-grain of the cuts.




























I decided to stop sheathing at this point because I want to have the roof rafters on and the gables framed so I can tie in the sheathing to the gable ends.

So I'm off to the Lumber Yard again to get my 2x6x10' rafters and ceiling joists.










I ran the ceiling joists so I can tie the two wall together before I set my rafters










I used a couple of clamps to pull the walls in straight before I fasten the ceiling joists

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w17/006546713/Shed/*****
entheroof001.jpg

I lay out my gable wall on the floor
and I make a template....










So while I'm cutting my rafters, I have to keep picking my saw up and putting down somewhere.....
Then I remembered an old trick...
Drive a nail or screw into the end of your sawhorse and leave about 3/4" sticking out.










Now you have a place to hang your saw within easy reach and your not setting it on the wet ground or on top of the lumber you're constantly moving around....










I get all the rafters cut and staged in place for installation.










I'm gonna get busy again without the ability to take pics
So I got 1/2 of the ridge pole up and a few rafters on.....










I'm done for today.........

Think I'll take a break on my benchseat










and enjoy the end of the day........


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sheathing*

So off to the lumber yard to get some boards. 










Boards???? no plywood??...osb??? ...waferboard???...particle board??????
Nope......Boards...... good old fashioned 1x12 D3S...7/8" x 12" nominal.
A new business came to town and was offering 1x12 at 30¢/lf !!!!








...and I got a new hat!!!!!

So I started out by running a 3" horizontal strip to set the diagonal sheathing on top of.
This gave me a straight and level course to work off and protected the end-grain of the cuts.




























I decided to stop sheathing at this point because I want to have the roof rafters on and the gables framed so I can tie in the sheathing to the gable ends.

So I'm off to the Lumber Yard again to get my 2x6x10' rafters and ceiling joists.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Roof framing*

I ran the ceiling joists so I can tie the two wall together before I set my rafters










I used a couple of clamps to pull the walls in straight before I fasten the ceiling joists










I lay out my gable wall on the floor
and I make a template....










So while I'm cutting my rafters, I have to keep picking my saw up and putting it down somewhere.....
Then I remembered an old trick...
Drive a nail or screw into the end of your sawhorse and leave about 3/4" sticking out.










Now you have a place to hang your saw within easy reach and your not setting it on the wet ground or on top of the lumber you're constantly moving around....










I get all the rafters cut and staged in place for installation.










I'm gonna get busy again without the ability to take pics
So I got 1/2 of the ridge pole up and a few rafters on.....



















I'm done for today.........

Think I'll take a break on my benchseat










and enjoy the end of the day........


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

rjniles said:


> Questions:
> 
> No joist hangers? Floor joists nailed to the rims?
> 
> Rims nailed to posts? No additional support.


yep............old school....it's a shed........

...there are no nails connecting the floor joists to the rim.
They are all 6" structural GRK's










.....it's interesting nobody has picked up on the joist spacing at 19.314579" o.c.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are those just 2 X 6 floor joist?
No center supports, just outside piers, no hangers, rim joist attached to the outsides of the 4 X 4's not notched out and through bolted.
You lost at least 2 days by using those boards instead of reguler sheathing, way to many windows you lost all the wall storage space, 2 X 4 headers, using those pier blocks instead of setting 6 X 6's in concrete, floor joist not spaced at 16" on center. Why the odd ball joist spacing? Is this a metric lumber shed?
Sorry not impressed.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Are those just 2 X 6 floor joist?
> No center supports, just outside piers, no hangers, rim joist attached to the outsides of the 4 X 4's not notched out and through bolted.
> You lost at least 2 days by using those boards instead of reguler sheathing, way to many windows you lost all the wall storage space, 2 X 4 headers, using those pier blocks instead of setting 6 X 6's in concrete, floor joist not spaced at 16" on center. Why the odd ball joist spacing? Is this a metric lumber shed?
> Sorry not impressed.


Sorry Joe.............
not tryin' to impress anybody.........

Lost???? 2 days?? who lost two days??? You haven't seen the inside of this beauty yet. 
Lost storage space???? where? I happen to like windows so I can see stuff when I go inside. ....and open them up on the nice days for ventilation.....
If you live in a high risk area you probably won't have windows. 
Sorry Joe...you live in a different world than I do....I like mine

it's a shed................

Pier blocks set on undisturbed gravel soil with good drainage (done that way around these parts forever)
2x8x12 PT Floor joists with 6x6 PT center carrying timber (not shown)
Floor joist spacing 19" o.c. as per design
2x4 wall studs with 2x6 headers (max span 38")

_"Why the odd ball joist spacing? Is this a metric lumber shed?"_ :laughing::laughing::laughing:good one !!!

I often use 19" o.c.
It's not oddball
Look at your tape measure tomorrow morning.
Look at 19-1/4"
Then look at 38-3/8"
57-5/8"
76-3/4"
Oh wow !!! guess what !!?? 8'-0"

Point is....The 19"o.c. meets the same structural criteria as 16"o.c. but saves one joist every 8' and is much easier to get a gun in between for nailing and access to below.

it's a shed...........just enjoy it will ya????


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

SeeDBee said:


> great illustrations. So, you are allowed to just sit the concrete piers on dirt like that? I was under the impression they had to sit on a more solid surface, like sonotube filled with concrete and rock.


It's a shed....
That's what I got a permit for...a shed
A shed is classified as a "non-permanent structure" therefore you are not allowed to use concrete and piers because then it becomes a permanent structure.

I guess it's kinda like an Ice Fishing Shack..........
hey....not a bad idea.....if I hook up a rope, and.......:thumbup:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> As we approach winter, I really need to get some stuff picked up, sorted and under cover (besides frikkin' blue tarps!!!!)


Tom, because I like you and consider you a good guy, I want to help you clean up some of the mess in your yard by coming and getting that trailer out of there. I am more than happy to take all the tools in the trailer with me, so that you don't have to leave them scattered all over your property. And because I'm such a nice guy, I'll even pay for my own gas.

You're welcome!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Tom, because I like you and consider you a good guy, I want to help you clean up some of the mess in your yard by coming and getting that trailer out of there. I am more than happy to take all the tools in the trailer with me, so that you don't have to leave them scattered all over your property. And because I'm such a nice guy, I'll even pay for my own gas.
> 
> You're welcome!


I'm speechless, Doc......thank you!!???


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm speechless, Doc......thank you!!???


Oh you're welcome. I'm always looking for ways to be helpful! 






By the way... Dang man, fantastic work on that shed! Not that I'm surprised at all, but wow it looks great!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Are those just 2 X 6 floor joist?
> No center supports, just outside piers, no hangers, rim joist attached to the outsides of the 4 X 4's not notched out and through bolted.
> You lost at least 2 days by using those boards instead of reguler sheathing, way to many windows you lost all the wall storage space, 2 X 4 headers, using those pier blocks instead of setting 6 X 6's in concrete, floor joist not spaced at 16" on center. Why the odd ball joist spacing? Is this a metric lumber shed?
> Sorry not impressed.


Wow. Charming. What a guy... :whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You wouldn't like my shed at all---I laid four railroad ties on the ground and built up from there--dirt floor-

Build it in 1987--still there--It's a shed---no permit either--agricultural zoning--no need---


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> You wouldn't like my shed at all---I laid four railroad ties on the ground and built up from there--dirt floor-
> 
> Build it in 1987--still there--It's a shed---no permit either--agricultural zoning--no need---



Show us your Shed, Mike..!!!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No way----I knocked that together as a temporary place to store things before I built the house--

I figured it would be torn down when the house was complete----that was over 20 years ago---


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Getting a roof on*

Once again, without a full time photographer, it's hard to stop and take pics.....

So I got the rest of the rafters up and sheathed the roof the next day










Framed and closed in the gables



















added some more support around the posts to carry the rim load










I picked up a new resting bench at the end of somebody's driveway










With the help of my best friend, Bill who's always coming up with ways to get out of work
Something's in my eye...sure, Bill










But we Got 'er B!tched



















and just in time.......


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Add a wood stove and I just might rent that as a vacation cottage----


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Add a wood stove and I just might rent that as a vacation cottage----


too late....mother-in-law.......


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> too late....mother-in-law.......


Better her that you!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Better her than you!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The funny thing is....about1/2 way through this little project, I started envisioning where a stove could go...and maybe save that corner for my lathe....and should I allow for insulation.....and how far would I have to run a water line? ......

Luckily I stayed the course and IT'S STILL A SHED !!!!


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Very very nice shed! Love the pictures.
Like the windows idea as I find I tend to spend too much time in mine, and a little daylight would be good. I would have went with sheathing for the walls because I am lazy and I can't imagine how screwed up MY walls would look if I tried using boards like you did!!
Nice work. Come on down the road a piece to NH, I need a shed.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE! How soon after you put up the ice shield did you get snow?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> NICE! How soon after you put up the ice shield did you get snow?


I'm going to bet that - as things go - it was snowing as they were putting on the ice shield. Things always seem to work that way.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> I'm going to bet that - as things go - it was snowing as they were putting on the ice shield. Things always seem to work that way.


It wasn't snowing when we were installing it, but it was covered the next morning.......:yes:


----------



## CaptainD51 (Nov 5, 2011)

nice "Shed", any ideas of when you'll be able to post the final pics?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

CaptainD51 said:


> nice "Shed", any ideas of when you'll be able to post the final pics?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a class act!


----------



## CaptainD51 (Nov 5, 2011)

Curious, did you put any insulation between the 1" X 10" and the lap siding such as the styrofoam sheeting?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look good TC, you just reminded me that I need more shelves out in the shop, Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

CaptainD51 said:


> Curious, did you put any insulation between the 1" X 10" and the lap siding such as the styrofoam sheeting?


No I didn't use any insulation since I'm not going to heat it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> That does look good TC, you just reminded me that I need more shelves out in the shop, Thanks for the reminder.


You are Welcome Jim.
Now go get busy before Santa comes......


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

First time I have dropped by your thread...

Yes, I noticed the 19.314579" as well as the comment by yourself about the 19".

The 19.314579" was just to get everyone's attention, and of course is purely fictitious. 

The real number is 19.2"...19.2 x 5 = 96".

No that we have that all sorted out I must say that is one helluva nice shed.

Merry Christmas!​


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Coco

I'm glad someone finally chimed into my fictitious number to draw attention to it.:laughing: 19.2 x 5 = 96...Perfect!!!!!

I've been watching your Gulf Island thread a little....Very Nice!!!!


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Some of us old guys know a thing or two, eh TC? :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

cocobolo said:


> Some of us old guys know a thing or two, eh TC? :thumbsup:


You're not that old........:laughing:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> You're not that old........:laughing:


Old enough to have been collecting my pension for a few years...just not old enough to know better!


----------



## jgstill (Dec 23, 2011)

I for one really like the way you built this thing. Do you have an idea about how much it cost you to build it? I onlr wish I could have been there to help, i could have kept my shades on,keeps stuff out of my eye:laughing: just a classy building all the way around. somthing you will use forever.Plus, the way you posted your project made it really enjoyable to follow, hurry up and start something else!!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words from everyone. I was glad to share my experience with you all.

My goal in building this was to try to find everything salvaged and second hand.
The wife's goal ( I'll refer to her as the "inspector") was to not build anything ugly on our beautiful property.

I thought I could build this thing for around $1500.:no:
The total cost of this 12 x 16' shed was around $3,500.:yes:

I tried to find reused lumber, siding & roofing but it started to look hodge-podge and the inspector shut me down and increased my budget allowance.
My new lumber was from a local mill and the new metal roof & siding from a local roofing & siding dealer.

The doors and windows were salvaged and the steps and ramp were from all from scraps I had been saving.

With the rising prices of wood and metal, it did not surprise me that the cost creeped up a little (a lot ) past what I anticipated.
But I have some nice leftover 1" x 12" boards that I will reuse and an attractive shed that the inspector is very happy with.:wink:


----------



## Mr. B (Jan 1, 2012)

*Thanks for Posting*

Thanks for posting... I'm new to this forum and found your post/thread very enjoyable. I too wondered about the foundation, 19" spacings and a few other things as I read through the various posts. 

I learned a few things ... and have much more to learn. Someday (in the spring) I hope to build a 12x16 shed to compliment may already full 24x24 garage, 12x16 shed, and 16x20 pole shed. I will use some of the ideas and techniques you demonstrated in my project. 

Thanks for sharing! 
:thumbup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks for posting... I'm new to this forum and found your post/thread very enjoyable. I too wondered about the foundation, 19" spacings and a few other things as I read through the various posts.
> 
> I learned a few things ... and have much more to learn. Someday (in the spring) I hope to build a 12x16 shed to compliment may already full 24x24 garage, 12x16 shed, and 16x20 pole shed. I will use some of the ideas and techniques you demonstrated in my project.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome
I enjoyed building the shed and doing the tutorial.
The comments and critiques have all been greatly appreciated since there's always more that one way to build something right.

Anything I can help with or answer questions, just make a post.
We all learn from each other....right or wrong

Happy New Year..........


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Just found this thread today. That's a nice shed.

I think you definitely got your dollars worth out of it too.:thumbup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Just found this thread today. That's a nice shed.
> 
> I think you definitely got your dollars worth out of it too.:thumbup:


Hi Lone....!!!!!
Coming from you means a lot...thanks.....


----------

